# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости интернет-пространства  >  Открытое Общественное Письмо Президенту России

## ALEX(XX)

Начался сбор подписей под текстом письма президенту России. 

Ниже представлен текст письма. 

Медведеву Дмитрию Анатольевичу

Здравствуйте, уважаемый Дмитрий Анатольевич!

К Вам обращаются те, кто использует Свободное Программное Обеспечение (СПО) ежедневно. Мы давно убедились в жизнеспособности такого варианта развития ПО. Являясь патриотами своей страны – России, мы хотим видеть ее свободной от необходимости вкладывать средства в иностранные экономики без дивидендов.

Данным письмом мы бы хотели обратить Ваше внимание на тенденции, сложившиеся во всем мире. Европа и США, страны Азии и Латинской Америки уже выбрали этот путь для своих государственных учреждений. Почему же в России про СПО знают лишь энтузиасты? Еще задолго до наступления Мирового финансового кризиса многие государственные учреждения ведущих стран мира начали успешно переходить на СПО. В основном, в силу различных причин, базовой платформой свободных информационных систем становится Linux.

Наша же страна, к сожалению, пошла по иному пути. Уже на протяжении многих лет государственный бюджет расходуется на приобретение лицензионного ПО. Под лицензией понимается EULA компании Microsoft. Хотя, на наш взгляд, все эти годы у государства был выбор. На сегодняшний день при проведении тендеров на поставку программного обеспечения в государственные учреждения, СПО даже не указывается как альтернатива. Кроме того в некоторых документах «подписанных на самом высоком уровне», возможность установки программных продуктов не от компании Microsoft просто запрещена. А это уже искусственное создание монополии со стороны государства, хотя, как нам, кажется, должно быть наоборот.

Мы считаем излишним ещё раз рассказывать о финансовой выгоде и вопросах государственной безопасности, когда даже США в государственном секторе и обороне пользуется открытыми решениями, не смотря на то, что Microsoft является их налогоплательщиком. Развитие СПО позволит эффективно вкладывать средства в отечественные компании занимающиеся разработкой программного обеспечения, вместо того, чтобы инвестировать средства в куски пластика, по сути, принадлежащие стране-конкуренту (хотя корректнее было бы сказать партнеру), и которые фактически являются "Лицензионными копиями Windows". Это ставит Российские государственные институты (армию, государственный аппарат, университеты, школы) в колоссальную зависимость, выход из которой один: начать плановый переход «сверху» на отечественные продукты ПО с открытым кодом, на базе готовых операционных систем под свободной лицензией.

Неужели Наше государство, заявляющее на весь мир о своем интеллектуальном потенциале не способно на его инвестирование? Пройдет несколько лет, и иностранные координаторы, развивающие СПО, начнут к нам прислушиваться. Неужели вход на мировой рынок информационных технологий Россия надеется осуществить с помощью разработок под закрытые от всего мира программные платформы? Мы считаем, необходимо создать отдельный институт, подобный РАН или МГУ, где готовились бы специалисты знающие архитектуру современных открытых операционных систем, эти люди смогли бы снять зависимость страны от чужих разработок, и, кроме того, привлечь лучшие «умы» мира на модернизацию уже Нашего кода.

Что касается Запада, то там развитие СПО происходит методами, которые повсеместно применялись в СССР. Некое конструкторское бюро (КБ) разрабатывает двигатель. Его заказывают в другие КБ, оплачивая модернизацию для себя, но в целом это тот, же двигатель, установленный на десятках моделей техники. Отличным примером такого взаимодействия является КамАЗовский мотор, созданный огромной страной для своих нужд.

Большинство разработок в СССР были открыты региональным производителям. Вспомните хоть один телевизор или УКВ-приемник без схемы деталей в комплекте. Таким образом, модель СПО очень напоминает упомянутую выше систему. На западе она уже приживается, в то время как мы от нее отказались.

Многие отечественные компании уже начали, а некоторые и вполне успешно завершили переход на СПО своими силами. Но как, ни странно, они встречают сопротивление со стороны государства, заявляющего о поддержке инноваций. Существуют "эксперты", приравнивающие свободные программы к подаренным. Соответственно, по Нашим законам, все подаренное должно быть обложено налогами. Например, пользователи FireFox (разработка http://www.mozilla.org/) или "Налогоплательщик ЮЛ" (разработка ФГУП ГНИВЦ ФНС России), должны заплатить налог на дарение. Данное толкование законов является, на наш взгляд, нонсенсом, который противоречит здравому смыслу и истинным интересам страны. Необходимо в кратчайшие сроки разработать пакет нормативных документов исключающих подобные трактоваия в отношении инноваций и, в частности, программных продуктов с открытым кодом, независимо от страны их происхождения. В целях обеспечения независимости от проприетарного ПО и их закрытых форматов, считаем целесообразным использование в государственных учреждениях открытые форматы обмена документами. Переход на такие форматы документооборота можно осуществить уже сейчас, т.к. их поддерживают все современные программы (в том числе и проприетарные), а смену самого ПО осуществить постепенно. Это позволит сэкономить значительные средства при организации обеспечения деятельности государственных органов и предприятий.

Просим Вас дать поручение Министерству связи (Щеголеву И.О.) разработать необходимые проекты документов, провести их публичное обсуждение и по результатам принять соответствующие нормативные акты.

Подводя итог всему вышесказанному, хотим ещё раз повторить наши основные требования:

1. перевод всех государственных учреждений на СПО;

2. обязательное указание продуктов СПО во всех государственных тендерах;

3. создание единого Российского института разработки и внедрения СПО;

4. перевод всего документооборота в стране на открытые форматы файлов.


Надеемся на понимание с Вашей стороны.

С наилучшими пожеланиями, пользователи СПО.

Оригинал текста, приложения к нему и обсуждение петиции по адресу target="_blank" href="http://www.oslinux.ru/pismo">http://www.oslinux.ru/pismo 

В настоящее время петицию уже подписали 1925 человек.

securitylab.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## SDA

Зато в российской электронике 20 млрд руб. господдержки ушли в песок http://www.cnews.ru/news/top/index.s...0/01/15/376222
а тут письма пишут  :Wink:

----------


## PavelP

СПО- есть добро, но не панацея. Не надо забывать, что счастье это нужно кем то обслуживать. А кто всё это будет интегрировать? Кто будет обучать персонал, который и так туговат?
 Честно говоря, попахивает письмецо улюлюкающей школотой, не представляющей бизнес процессы. 
 Лично принимал участие в пересаживании средней североамериканской компании на линь. Так вот там на переходный процесс была вбухана тьма денег, привлечено достаточно много квалифицированных специалистов (коих там, уж поверьте, кратно больше), арендовано много серверов (для непрерывности при переходе) и т.д. т.п. Итог таков, что компания начнёт ощущать первую выгоду только лет через 5. 
 В России если начнут этот процесс, то до гос. учреждений дойдут только коробки с дисками ubuntu и инструкциями на англ. языке, а чиновнички попилят денежки, направленные на интеграцию всего этого бесплатного чуда.

http://www.cnews.ru/news/top/index.s...0/01/15/376222 вот тут и правда очень интересная табличка есть... кто и как живёт.

----------


## makstor

> СПО- есть добро, но не панацея. Не надо забывать, что счастье это нужно кем то обслуживать. А кто всё это будет интегрировать? Кто будет обучать персонал, который и так туговат?


Ради справедливости, стоит заметить, что не-СПО так же необходимо обслуживать, интегрировать и обучать персонал, который туговат в большинстве случаев по отношению к любому ПО вне зависимости от лицензии или открытости/закрытости кода :Smiley: 




> а чиновнички попилят денежки, направленные на интеграцию всего этого бесплатного чуда.


ИМХО это является неотъемлимой частью любой госпрограммы в нашей стране :Smiley:  Тем более они пилят денюжки за интеграцию платного ПО в свои учреждения :Angry:

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Ради справедливости, стоит заметить, что не-СПО так же необходимо обслуживать, интегрировать и обучать персонал, который туговат в большинстве случаев по отношению к любому ПО вне зависимости от лицензии или открытости/закрытости кода


Но фокус в том, что у платного ПО есть как минимум саппорт, которого у СПО нет. А разбираться, почему падает непонятно кем и как поставленный дистирутив того-же Linux или Ububtu - это удовольствие ниже среднего. Мне многократно доводилось сталкиваться с экзотическими проблемами, которые решались исключительно на уровне саппорта ... Следовательно, внедрение СПО приведет к тому, что придется 
-обучать админов и юзеров
-организовывать службу техподдержки и консультирования по всем внедряемым продуктам
- решать проблемы поддержки неподдерживаемого оборудования, как-то организовывать запуск или переделку различного специализированного ПО по новую платформу
... а это денежки, причем немалые - которые в конечном итоге могут превысить затраты на платное ПО. Поэтому имхо махать шашкой по принципу "ура товарищи, все на ..." - на месте троеточия вписать что угодно - по меньшей мере глупо. Плюс еще момент - если покупать скажем лицензии MS, то их цены известны и прозрачны - прикарманить что-то очень сложно. А вот внедрение СПО позволяет отмывать денежки на разные статьи типа "платные консультации", "техподдержка", "обучение" и т.п. - жестких расценок то на это нет ... а раз так, то это отличная кормушка

----------


## VV2006

Сила M$ - в яй... э-э... в единстве. Корпорация-монополист потому и держит монополию, что представляет рынку готовые решения из единого центра. 
Что может противопоставить этому сообщество СПО? pismo?

----------


## iwon

И ошибки бы поисправлять...

----------


## VV2006

*iwon*, да, и ошибки... Ошибки в письме, видимо, послужат 


> Отличным примером такого взаимодействия





> В основном, в силу различных причин, базовой платформой свободных информационных систем становится Linux.


Больше Линуксов - хороших и разных!  :Smiley:  Может быть, клин клином вышибается?

----------


## romul

Не помешало бы работу над ошибками провести. Все таки главе государства пишут  :Smiley:

----------


## antanta

Противопоставлять "чужое" и "бесплатное" - бред с точки зрения логики.
Можно разделять "свой-чужой" и "платный-бесплатный".
Вот хотя бы *свое* сделали.
Свой *nix или еще чего, типа КолибриОС, с поддержкой, блэкджеком и прочей атрибутикой. 
  Помимо крупных сетей есть еще SOHO, где и требуется то:
 1) Сеть 
 2) Бухгалтерия (1С, как правило)
 3) Программы для отправки отчетности (у нас, в Казахстане).
 4) Офисный пакет без наворотов
Пункты 2 и 4 вызывают наибольшие сложности. Здесь могут понадобиться дополнительные деньги. Дык, эти деньги можно заработать, продавая это самую ОС с блэкджеком.
 Народ просто разбаловали пиратским софтом. Большинство моих близких знакомых (а не-айтишников среди них просто нет) для хранения любой строчки текста, будь то пароль, код активации или адрес интернет-страницы используют строго документы, созданные в Winword. Почему? Для меня это - загадка. По любому случаю - фотошоп и прочая. Было бы все это платно, нашлись бы другие решения.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Было бы все это платно,


Не, было бы неломаемо, вот это да.

----------


## antanta

*ALEX(XX)*, Хай!  :Smiley: 
Платно - бесплатно это как свежесть осетрины. По крайней мере, я имел в виду факт, а не пожелания разработчика.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Вообще, вопрос про СПО достаточно интересный. Лично я недоволен поддержкой многого проприетарного ПО. Несмотря на то, что я плачу деньги, толк от этого не велик.

----------


## antanta

*ALEX(XX)*, Кэп утверждает, что умами людей пытается править маркетинг. И это у него получается. В итоге большинство с удовольствием регулярно платит за новые фичи, по принципу "скупой платит дважды, тупой трижды, а лох - постоянно".
 Остальным остается "выкручиваться". Либо не платить из принципа (что, в общем случае, казалось бы) аморально. Эти оговорки я, пожалуй, поясню.
 Пример - MS Офис. Лично я использую Winword, а в нем текст, выравнивание и таблицы. Кому-то нужно больше. Но платить-то приходится одинаково. 
 Справедливо было бы оплачивать не факт использования той или иной фичи, а фактическое время (количество раз) ее использования. 
 Контролировать использование функционала продукта трудно, пока речь не идет об онлайн-сервисах. Ба, да это же бубль... google! Верной дорогой идут товарищи.
 Что касается поддержки, то тут (как всегда в мире ПО) действует принцип "походи по базару, может дешевле найдешь" (реплика одинокого торговца пресной водой
на пустынном острове). Казалось бы, есть и конкуренция, но есть и "отраслевой стандарт"  :Smiley: ) Поясним.
 Ясный перец, любе ПО и любую поддержку можно сделать лучше. Вопрос в размере затрат на это дело. Поскольку к идеалу приблизиться невозможно теоретически, вендоры оглядываются на конкурентов. Здесь легко можно усмотреть (парадоксально звучит) *негласный сговор*. Доказать невозможно, в силу негласности. 
 А при случае всегда можно сослаться на законодателя мод. Ну, вы поняли. А этим господам - сам черт не  брат.
 Что касается бесплатного ПО, то жаловаться - грех. Оно ж бесплатное. Если оно еще и опенсорс, то все в руках юзера. Типа - учи Си и правь код.

----------


## romul

*antanta*, бесплатное ПО только для секретарши актуально. В школу тоже подойдет. Поправьте код хотя бы Autocad и я с удовольствием перейду на бесплатное ПО  :Smiley:  
Касаемо платности-бесплатности. Не понимаю в чем проблема заплатить денег? Это такой же инструмент, как допустим молоток. Есть бесплатный вариант: найти на улице кирпич. Вы гвозди кирпичем забиваете?  :Smiley:

----------


## SDA

А  Microsoft сделала свой ход http://news.softodrom.ru/ap/b6321.shtml
Что может противопоставить этому сообщество СПО? Я думаю теперь ничего.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Что может противопоставить этому сообщество СПО?


ОО

----------


## Юльча

> Помимо крупных сетей есть еще SOHO, где и требуется то:
>  1) Сеть 
>  2) Бухгалтерия (1С, как правило)
>  3) Программы для отправки отчетности (у нас, в Казахстане).
> * 4) Офисный пакет без наворотов*
> Пункты 2 и 4 вызывают наибольшие сложности. Здесь могут понадобиться дополнительные деньги. Дык, эти деньги можно заработать, продавая это самую ОС с блэкджеком.


или я что-то не так поняла или одно из двух )
но почему 4-й пункт вызывает сложность? 
чем не устраивает бесплатный овпенофис?  :Shocked:

----------


## ScratchyClaws

Юльча,

до того как я стала пользоваться star office (проект опенофиса), я не верила в фразы *я ничего не делал, но оно сломалось*. Можно действительно ничего не делать и вдруг программа совершит недопустимую ошибку и вылетит О_о
А ещё он не корректно распознает сложные формулы экселя (а некоторые распознает не так)... 

А вот гуглдокс очень даже, правда печать через вывод документ в виде pdf и последующей его печати вводит меня в транс

----------


## Юльча

хм, "офис без наворотов" и "эксель со сложными формулами".. 

..наши пользователи, за всё время пользования овпенофисом серьезно пожаловались лишь дважды на writer - обе жалобы связаны с каким-то особым форматированием документа..
на вылетания не жаловались, хотя изредка жаловались на зависание а после повторных кликов с накапливанием висящих хвостов в оперативной памяти.. но это редкая и легко решаемая проблема без особых последствий ... тьфу-тьфу )

----------


## craftix

Где-то в октябре или ноябре знакомый учитель сказал, что им в школу минобразования прислали инсталляционный диск какого-то линукса с инструкцией. И что, мол с 2010 все школы будут переведены на линукс. Надо бы спросить, как там с этим дела обстоят.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## NickGolovko

Как кажется лично мне, в письме содержится правильный посыл - призыв к руководству государства задуматься о расстановке некоторых приоритетов в экономике, в частности - в технологическом секторе. Мне не вполне понятно, почему государство поддерживает приобретение готовых решений (речь здесь не только о ПО) извне вместо формирования занятости собственных специалистов. Дело доходит до смешного: на заседании Государственного совета страны, в одном из центральных залов Кремля, Президент говорит о необходимости развития инновационной экономики в микрофонную установку, на которой большими и красивыми буквами написано "BOSCH". Я не понимаю этого. Неужели у нас нет специалистов, способных изготовить микрофон для конференц-залов в Кремле? Та же история и с ПО. Ну не верю я, что мы не можем создать свою собственную ОС - хотя бы для военных и административных нужд. Создать госкорпорацию, сформировать множество рабочих мест, пригласить специалистов на престижную и высокооплачиваемую работу - почему нет? Найдутся и программисты, и инженеры, и любые другие специалисты, если думать о благе своего Отечества - а не об имении в миллиард долларов ценой, как это обычно делают наши чиновники. Давным-давно уже мысль придумана - в человека, в народ надо инвестировать, а не в американские ценные бумаги.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> вместо формирования занятости собственных специалистов


Ибо на своих бабла не нарубишь, всё просто.

----------


## pig

Умные в госкорпорацию не пойдут. Подлые - да, с намерением урвать, продать и свалить за бугор.

----------


## Senator

Почему вы решили что мы не можем создать ПО для военных нужд. оно есть и используется. Можете погуглить например компьютер Багет который устанавливается в самолетах СУ, или взять космос я думаю там тоже не виндоус стоит, а какая-нибудь ОС реального времени.  Мы все можем. Нас нужно направить, как это раньше партияделала, а вот сейчас некому. Поэтому в ступоре все.

----------


## Юльча

угумс Багет и Мобильная система Вооружённых Сил на основе Red Hat ^^

+внизу перечень Операционных систем России  :Smiley:

----------

